# I figured we all could use a good laugh :)



## finallyseewhy (May 1, 2010)

YouTube - Jaron And The Long Road To Love - Pray For You


----------



## finallyseewhy (May 1, 2010)

I usually don't like that type of music but it gave me a good laugh!


----------



## Hurtin' unit (Apr 13, 2010)

Can't see it in Canada, eh? 
Blocked for some legal reason.


----------



## finallyseewhy (May 1, 2010)

I wonder why!

Try this link 
YouTube - Jaron And The Long Road To Love - Pray For You


----------



## Hurtin' unit (Apr 13, 2010)

Still a no go, oh well...........


----------

